# [Q&A] WiFi stuck on turning on; MAC 02:00:00:00:00:00; G2 G3 G4 G5 Nexus5 Nexus 7 etc



## NimbleWeasel (Aug 31, 2016)

*[Q&A] WiFi stuck on turning on; MAC 02:00:00:00:00:00; G2 G3 G4 G5 Nexus5 Nexus 7 etc*

Hi!
If you are reading this now, you are probably one of the unlucky fellows who's WiFi (and Bluetooth) stopped functioning, and if so, you are probably deperately searching for a solution/fix. I might have something for you, but first:

**** DISCLAIMER/WARNING ****
You yourself are exclusively responsible for whatever may (or may not) happen to your mobile device, to yourself or others. I am only giving hints/advices here that *MAY* help, but I will not take any responsability, nor will I provide any support, in absolutely *ANY CASE*, including, but not limited to: your problem not being solved or/and your mobile device becoming partially or completely broken. Let me be very clear: If you do anything to your device rendering it useless, destroying it, seriously or fataly injuring you or others, and then come blaming me or/and cry for help, I will point my index finger at you and laugh at you. Period.

_If you are a impatient person and want to get straight to the point, jump right to section 6._

*Table of Contents*
0. Foreword
1. Description of the problem
2. Urgent advice
3. Things that didn't work
4. There is little hope
5. My most obvious advice
6. LET'S GET SERIOUS!
6.a Sellotape / Scotch tape
6.b Refrigerator / Freezer
6.c Oven

*0. Foreword*
Two or three months ago, one fine morning, the WiFi/BT of my LG G2 suddenly stopped working. Initially I thought this would be only one stupid annoying minor thingy, that I’d be able to solve it fast. I was wrong.

*1. Description of the problem*
When turning on the WiFi, it would just stay in "Turning on..." forever. Similar thing for Bluetooth: It would stay on for a few seconds and then turn itself off again after. (But then, who needs Bluetooth anyway, WiFi ist probably 100 times more important...). I have thoroughly searched the internet, and I found quite some videos with exactly the same problem (remove the two blanks from the links to watch):
h ttps://w ww.youtube.com/watch?v=fRGnQz1zUmw
h ttps://w ww.youtube.com/watch?v=4W8YJMDFM88
h ttp://w ww.dailymotion.com/video/x2cuyjt_nexus-5-turning-wifi-on-frozen-problem_tech

*2. Urgent advice*
I want to prevent you from wasting countless hours searching for a solution - I wasted so much of my time already, no need for you to repeat that. Therefore: *Please* be aware that there is a _VERY HIGH PROBABILITY_ that this issue is being caused by a hardware defect. I can not speak for all devices of course, but keep in mind that the main reason I wasted so much time, was me beliving it was some software issue! See the next section for a glimpse of stuff I have tried without any success:

*3. Things that *DIDN'T* work*
01. Restarting WiFi/Bluetooth several times
02. Rebooting the phone
03. Turning airplane mode on/off several times
04. Slapping/hitting the phone (this was indeed suggested in a forum)
05. Using WiFi-Fixer apps
06. Resetting to factory settings
07. Upgrading to newest Android version
08. Fully drained the battery and left it uncharged for several hours
(Rooted the phone)
09. Deleting the /data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf
10. Deleting the whole /data/misc/wifi folder
11. Creating a file named ".bdaddr" in /persist/bluetooth containing a MAC-Address in hexadecimal format
12. Creating a file named ".macaddr" in /persist/wifi containing a MAC-Address in hexadecimal format
13. Flashing several custom ROMs to it (CyanogenMod, ParanoidAndroid, ...)
14. Going back to stock ROM
15. etc. etc. etc.
16. Several combinations and permutations of the above

*4. There is little hope*
Again, as the cause of the problem is most likely a hardware issue, I don't recommend going through all the steps as described in the previous section; however, though none of the steps worked for me, this doesn't mean that none won't work for you neither; you might be luckier than I was. In that case, enjoy your restored WiFi and be happy. 

*5. My most obvious advice*
You need to replace the motherboard (main board) of your device.
Honestly, if you can afford it and it doesn't cause too many inconveniences to you, you'll be better off by simply buying a new device. If you don't want to buy a new device, send it in for repairs. If you don't want to do that as well, you'll have to fallback to a DIY solution:
I. Buy a new main board for your device. Be careful to get exactly the right component for your specific model. If you dont find any shop selling those, there are plenty of individuals out there that own devices with broken displays. You dont need the displays, you need the motherboard. Buy one such broken device, and you'll have your main board replacement.
II. Replace your main board or let someone else do it for you

*Continues below.*


----------



## NimbleWeasel (Aug 31, 2016)

*continuation*

*6. LET'S GET SERIOUS!*
If you are reading this, you either didn't read or you decided not to follow my most obvious advice in section 5. So be it. If you want to carry on from here, be sure to re-read my disclaimer at the top of my post.
There are 3 DIY possible fixes for the WiFi problem - none is guaranteed. I will describe them from the most harmless to the most kamikaze/deadliest. All of them will require you to open your device; if you are not careful and damage any of the components inside, you will end up with a worse device than before - but hey, don't say I didn't warn you.

At this point we assume that the cause of the problem is a faulty solder joint of your WiFi IC. The goal is to try to restore that solder joint. To do that, you will have to:
I. Open your device
II. Find your main board and separate it from all connected plugs
III. Find / identify the WiFi IC chip on the main board. I recommend searching for a service manual for your device, or/and searching for a disassembly video for your device; you need to know which one of the chips on the main board is the WiFi one.

Once you have identified your WiFi chip, you have 3 options, which you may combine with each other, but I recommend to try them out one-by-one as follows:
*6.a Sellotape / Scotch tape*
You need to make sure that your WiFi chip is pressed against the main board (ideally, this ensures the broken contacts touch each other, solving the problem). The best way to achieve this, is to attach a series of tape strips on the top of the WiFi chip, causing it to be pressed against the main board by the surrounding cover/hull once you reassemble/close the device. The tape strips are just a suggestion, do whatever you find convenient as long as you ensure that the chip is pushed against the board at all times.
This method may solve the WiFi problem already. When you turn your device back on, give it some time (5-10 minutes) and reboot it a few times if the problem still persists. My own WiFi didn't function right away, but after a while it finally recovered - hurray!
*6.b Refrigerator / Freezer*
Instead of using the tape as described in 6.a, you may first try to put your motherboard in a fridge for a few hours/days. But make sure to put it there in a plastic bag, and avoid moisture as much as you can, specially when taking it out of the fridge. Make sure its completely dry before reassembling your device!
By the way, try the refrigerator option BEFORE you try the freezer option!
*6.c Oven*
If everything else fails, the oven might be your last chance. This is not a joke, but as you probably can assume, it is "All-In" i.e. highly risky. The theory behind this is that high temperature will cause defective solder joints to reflow, reconnecting and thus fixing the problem.
You should only try this as a matter of last ressort. Be warned that you may fully destroy your main board, and there is a high chance that you will. Also, you may cause serious injury to yourself or others. Make sure you make backups of your data first. DO NOT BAKE THE WHOLE DEVICE, ONLY THE MAIN BOARD. DO NOT BAKE THE BATTERY!!
If you are still reading:
I. pre-heat your oven to 385° Fahrenheit (196° Celsius)
II. put your main board in the oven, bake it there for 7 minutes
III. remove from the oven, let it cool down until every component of the board has room temperature
Finally, here is a video of a guy doing a similar thing, but with a heat gun:
h ttps://w ww.youtube.com/watch?v=A4n0j3uaS7E

Ok, this is all, I hope I could help you.

Good luck!


----------



## NimbleWeasel (Sep 6, 2016)

*Summary*

Hello all,

first of all, I want to thank *brysclar* and *xbing6* for their valuable feedback! Thanks a lot guys! :good:

Now, in an effort to update this thread and in an effort of trying to summarize it in fewer words (*my disclaimer above applies!*):
- The described problem seems to affect mainly (all kinds of) *LG devices*
- The issue seems to be caused by a *defective soldering* of the Wi-Fi chip on the main board
- The defect seems to be induced by *dropping or/and overheating* the device; recharging the battery, big/long app or android updates or the flashing of custom roms could cause excessive heating
- *brysclar * pointed out that *replacing the battery* might solve the problem (I haven't tried this out myself, so I can neither deny nor confirm this)
- My recommended solution is *6.a* - applying pressure on the Wi-Fi chip, pushing it against the main board, using tape stripes
- There is a *video* of a brasilean guy doing some similar, but using pieces of an old credit card instead of tape strips: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJkdva2iOag BUT PLEASE NOTE THAT HE IS APPLYING THE PRESSURE ON A RANDOM SPOT, NOT DIRECTLY TO THE WIFI CHIP! It *may* work for you, but if it doesn't, find/identify your Wi-Fi chip and apply the pressure there
- If everything else fails, and only *as a matter of last ressort*, you may try what I have written in 6.c



> So... this thread has over 500 views, but not one single reply.
> 
> Guys... what has your experience been? Have you tried anything out from the posts above, and if so, what was the result? Did it help you? Do you recommend anything? Has something else, not written here, worked for you?
> 
> There are a lot of people out there having the same problem. *It would be great if you could give any feedback, share anything that helps the community*.

Click to collapse


----------



## brysclar (Sep 6, 2016)

I honestly didn't see this post before. You really covered every detail very well. So far, returning my G3 to stock and replacing the battery has fixed it for me. Weird. I know. I did try 90% of the things on your "things that don't work" list and you are correct. They don't work.


----------



## syl3523 (Sep 8, 2016)

wlanmac 02/00/00/00/00, Bluetooth is OK


----------



## rogeliomalpa (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey, i just got an LG LS990 with same Wifi issue and i'm ready to try so WITNESS ME!
Thanks for an amazing and detailed post lml


----------



## xbing6 (Sep 10, 2016)

Simply awesome.

I have similar issue with my Nexus 5x. It is QCA6174 hw 3.2 chip, lspci does not detect this chip any more. I am going to do a little bit investigation from device driver (cnss) perspective. It enables one GPIO to provide power to this WiFi chip, I will try read back this GPIO status to see if it is enabled. I do not have the schematics, I do not know how to check if power is supplied to this wifi chip.

lspci used to show below:
$ ./lspci
00:00.0 PCI bridge: Airgo Networks Inc Device 0300 (rev ff)
01:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 003e (rev ff)  (this is qca6174)

If kernel driver investigation does not reveal anything helpful, I will ask other guys to replace the chip.

I thought it is because of vendor partition is accidentally wiped out, maybe it is unlikely.

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

As Bluetooth can not be turned either, I am tending to think this is hardware related as well. As described previously, I will see if I can check that gpio status.


----------



## NimbleWeasel (Sep 12, 2016)

*investigating*



xbing6 said:


> I have similar issue with my Nexus 5x.
> (...)
> I am going to do a little bit investigation

Click to collapse



Hi xbing, and thank you for your feedback! :good:

I am really curious and looking forward to hear the results of your investigation! I believe that in your case, too, the Wi-Fi/BT chip is not being supplied correctly due to a defective soldering. Note that I don't think that the chip itself is defective, only the contacts between the chip and the main board. So, before replacing the chip, I'd recommend to first try what I've written in 6.a (or check my update/summary above).

Keep us posted about everything you find out!


----------



## Tomcat5 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sprint declined to fix my LS990 due to "water damage" being the reason for it not working, and wanted to charge me a $150 deductible for a $100 phone.  Shimming the WiFi chip against the metal covering with some thermal pad I had lying around and adding a bit of sticky foam on top of the ribbon cable for the camera worked great!  Much thanks!


----------



## NavHur (Sep 17, 2016)

Tomcat5 said:


> Sprint declined to fix my LS990 due to "water damage" being the reason for it not working, and wanted to charge me a $150 deductible for a $100 phone.  Shimming the WiFi chip against the metal covering with some thermal pad I had lying around and adding a bit of sticky foam on top of the ribbon cable for the camera worked great!  Much thanks!

Click to collapse



Any idea if thermal paste/grease could work?


----------



## NimbleWeasel (Sep 17, 2016)

*unlikely*



NavHur said:


> Any idea if thermal paste/grease could work?

Click to collapse



Hi NavHur,

since the problem is mostly caused by a loose Wi-Fi chip, respectively a defective solder joint, using thermal paste or grease is unlikely to help; again, what you need to do is to have your Wi-Fi chip pushed against your main board. You can use your imagination on how to accomplish this; what Tomcat5 described he did ultimately led to exactly having his chip being pressed against the board.
Of course you are free to try whatever you want - if you find new solutions please post some feedback. 

Good luck.


----------



## NavHur (Sep 18, 2016)

NimbleWeasel said:


> Hi NavHur,
> 
> since the problem is mostly caused by a loose Wi-Fi chip, respectively a defective solder joint, using thermal paste or grease is unlikely to help; again, what you need to do is to have your Wi-Fi chip pushed against your main board. You can use your imagination on how to accomplish this; what Tomcat5 described he did ultimately led to exactly having his chip being pressed against the board.
> Of course you are free to try whatever you want - if you find new solutions please post some feedback.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks you so much, I placed a small piece of plastic above the wifi chip and one next to the camera lens. Now the wifi works fine. However my screen was pushed up so it bended a little. The faulty thing was my battery, not the added plastic. I compared mine with the one of a friend, mine was 1 mm bigger. (also with the battery of my friend's g3 the screen was fine)
I'll be changing it soon.


----------



## Pratap94 (Sep 19, 2016)

*same problem as u but sometimes wifi works(mainly fully charged) and sometimes dont*

i have lg g2 D802 model. It had a wifi problem as u shown in your videos,my phone also behaves same like yours but sometimes it works normally like while charging,works like 2 or 3 times a day(for 5-10 min).please tell me whether my phone got ic problem or software issue


----------



## NimbleWeasel (Sep 19, 2016)

Pratap94 said:


> i have lg g2 D802 model. It had a wifi problem as u shown in your videos,my phone also behaves same like yours but sometimes it works normally like while charging,works like 2 or 3 times a day(for 5-10 min).please tell me whether my phone got ic problem or software issue

Click to collapse



Hi Pratap94,

nobody, neither here in this forum nor elsewhere in the internet, will be able to give you a reliable answer without having a *physical* look at your phone. Nobody.
However, I can give you *my opinion*, based on the stuff you wrote: The fact that it works normally sometimes, specially while charging (probably it heats up in the process?), indeed seems to indicate a hardware issue. I believe you have a loose Wi-Fi chip i.e. a defective solder joint, like I had on my LG G2 D802 as well. I solved my problem by doing the stuff I described in 6.a.

Good luck.


----------



## pc93 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Thank you so much*



NimbleWeasel said:


> Hello all,
> 
> first of all, I want to thank *brysclar* and *xbing6* for their valuable feedback! Thanks a lot guys! :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Olzhas18 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sadly step 6.a did not help me. Well, it worked for first 5-10 minutes and then back again.


----------



## NimbleWeasel (Oct 22, 2016)

Olzhas18 said:


> Sadly step 6.a did not help me. Well, it worked for first 5-10 minutes and then back again.

Click to collapse



Hi Olzhas18,
that might be an indication that your WiFi chip is still a bit loose and is not sitting tight enough on the main board. On LG G2, it is difficult to push the chip against the board because it's covered by a metal cover...
Also, did you check out this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJkdva2iOag ?
Good luck!


----------



## Olzhas18 (Oct 22, 2016)

NimbleWeasel said:


> Hi Olzhas18,
> that might be an indication that your WiFi chip is still a bit loose and is not sitting tight enough on the main board. On LG G2, it is difficult to push the chip against the board because it's covered by a metal cover...
> Also, did you check out this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJkdva2iOag ?
> Good luck!

Click to collapse



Thank you this tip and this whole thread. I have seen this video, but still the same effect. 5-10 minutes, I can rean some news and back to flashing. I'm going to buy Huawei Honor 8 soon, it was the last chance to recover my G4. I doubt I will purchase any other phone from LG.


----------



## ejazkhan (Nov 24, 2016)

Same boat
But bluetooth working
In cm roms also wifi tethring can be onn
But u cnt turn onn wifi


----------



## Jaicruvoir (Nov 27, 2016)

I had the same issue, can't turn on Wifi after factory reset.
I turn off my device off after one hour  and reboot wifi was OK but when I want to upgrade some apps iwifi turn of again  and my phone reboot with no SIM card.

I do "6.a Sellotape / Scotch tape" + a creedit card cut with this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_0jzp65eLY#t=73.319872

My LG G2 works fine


----------



## NimbleWeasel (Aug 31, 2016)

*[Q&A] WiFi stuck on turning on; MAC 02:00:00:00:00:00; G2 G3 G4 G5 Nexus5 Nexus 7 etc*

Hi!
If you are reading this now, you are probably one of the unlucky fellows who's WiFi (and Bluetooth) stopped functioning, and if so, you are probably deperately searching for a solution/fix. I might have something for you, but first:

**** DISCLAIMER/WARNING ****
You yourself are exclusively responsible for whatever may (or may not) happen to your mobile device, to yourself or others. I am only giving hints/advices here that *MAY* help, but I will not take any responsability, nor will I provide any support, in absolutely *ANY CASE*, including, but not limited to: your problem not being solved or/and your mobile device becoming partially or completely broken. Let me be very clear: If you do anything to your device rendering it useless, destroying it, seriously or fataly injuring you or others, and then come blaming me or/and cry for help, I will point my index finger at you and laugh at you. Period.

_If you are a impatient person and want to get straight to the point, jump right to section 6._

*Table of Contents*
0. Foreword
1. Description of the problem
2. Urgent advice
3. Things that didn't work
4. There is little hope
5. My most obvious advice
6. LET'S GET SERIOUS!
6.a Sellotape / Scotch tape
6.b Refrigerator / Freezer
6.c Oven

*0. Foreword*
Two or three months ago, one fine morning, the WiFi/BT of my LG G2 suddenly stopped working. Initially I thought this would be only one stupid annoying minor thingy, that I’d be able to solve it fast. I was wrong.

*1. Description of the problem*
When turning on the WiFi, it would just stay in "Turning on..." forever. Similar thing for Bluetooth: It would stay on for a few seconds and then turn itself off again after. (But then, who needs Bluetooth anyway, WiFi ist probably 100 times more important...). I have thoroughly searched the internet, and I found quite some videos with exactly the same problem (remove the two blanks from the links to watch):
h ttps://w ww.youtube.com/watch?v=fRGnQz1zUmw
h ttps://w ww.youtube.com/watch?v=4W8YJMDFM88
h ttp://w ww.dailymotion.com/video/x2cuyjt_nexus-5-turning-wifi-on-frozen-problem_tech

*2. Urgent advice*
I want to prevent you from wasting countless hours searching for a solution - I wasted so much of my time already, no need for you to repeat that. Therefore: *Please* be aware that there is a _VERY HIGH PROBABILITY_ that this issue is being caused by a hardware defect. I can not speak for all devices of course, but keep in mind that the main reason I wasted so much time, was me beliving it was some software issue! See the next section for a glimpse of stuff I have tried without any success:

*3. Things that *DIDN'T* work*
01. Restarting WiFi/Bluetooth several times
02. Rebooting the phone
03. Turning airplane mode on/off several times
04. Slapping/hitting the phone (this was indeed suggested in a forum)
05. Using WiFi-Fixer apps
06. Resetting to factory settings
07. Upgrading to newest Android version
08. Fully drained the battery and left it uncharged for several hours
(Rooted the phone)
09. Deleting the /data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf
10. Deleting the whole /data/misc/wifi folder
11. Creating a file named ".bdaddr" in /persist/bluetooth containing a MAC-Address in hexadecimal format
12. Creating a file named ".macaddr" in /persist/wifi containing a MAC-Address in hexadecimal format
13. Flashing several custom ROMs to it (CyanogenMod, ParanoidAndroid, ...)
14. Going back to stock ROM
15. etc. etc. etc.
16. Several combinations and permutations of the above

*4. There is little hope*
Again, as the cause of the problem is most likely a hardware issue, I don't recommend going through all the steps as described in the previous section; however, though none of the steps worked for me, this doesn't mean that none won't work for you neither; you might be luckier than I was. In that case, enjoy your restored WiFi and be happy. 

*5. My most obvious advice*
You need to replace the motherboard (main board) of your device.
Honestly, if you can afford it and it doesn't cause too many inconveniences to you, you'll be better off by simply buying a new device. If you don't want to buy a new device, send it in for repairs. If you don't want to do that as well, you'll have to fallback to a DIY solution:
I. Buy a new main board for your device. Be careful to get exactly the right component for your specific model. If you dont find any shop selling those, there are plenty of individuals out there that own devices with broken displays. You dont need the displays, you need the motherboard. Buy one such broken device, and you'll have your main board replacement.
II. Replace your main board or let someone else do it for you

*Continues below.*


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Nov 28, 2016)

This is interesting.  I was looking over my phone information and noticed my wifi Mac shows that 02:xxxxxxx Mac number listed in the post.  The number seemed odd so I Google it. Interestingly my lg stylo 2 plus shows this number when the WiFi is turned off. However I get a normal Mac address and WiFi works as soon as I turn wifi on.  I hope this is not an indication  I will be in trouble down the road...


----------



## Jaicruvoir (Nov 28, 2016)

I think i find the issue of my BT/Wifi Chip.

Last 2 year I used Youtube +  Bose soundlink mini, one on Wifi and the other one on BT
last month I stop using Youtube,  I 'm using Deezer now, but Deezer is a streaming,  It's can stock music file on my phone but those files a crypted.

WIFI+ BT warm the mother card (like Youtube + Soundlink) But Deezer warm more by using CPU to decrypt files.

To preserve my phone i will stop using Deezer!


----------



## NimbleWeasel (Nov 28, 2016)

*Don't worry! *



NMR2D2156 said:


> This is interesting.  I was looking over my phone information and noticed my wifi Mac shows that 02:xxxxxxx Mac number listed in the post.  The number seemed odd so I Google it. Interestingly my lg stylo 2 plus shows this number when the WiFi is turned off. However I get a normal Mac address and WiFi works as soon as I turn wifi on.  I hope this is not an indication  I will be in trouble down the road...

Click to collapse



Hi NMR2D2156, don't worry, that MAC address is perfectly normal when WiFi is turned off, like you said - it is NOT an indication that something bad is about to happen. However for the guys having the problem described in my thread, they will ALWAYS see that MAC and never get a normal one, because WiFi simply won't turn on.


----------



## NimbleWeasel (Nov 28, 2016)

Jaicruvoir said:


> I think i find the issue of my BT/Wifi Chip.
> 
> Last 2 year I used Youtube +  Bose soundlink mini, one on Wifi and the other one on BT
> last month I stop using Youtube,  I 'm using Deezer now, but Deezer is a streaming,  It's can stock music file on my phone but those files a crypted.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Jaicruvox, it is in fact possible that the decryption on Deezer is heating your phone more than it should. On my phone, it was Plants vs. Zombies 2 which caused an unbelievable heating! But also, I dropped mine a little more often than I should, so I am not really sure what caused the problem on my G2.


----------



## thebrains9 (Dec 7, 2016)

it is a grief i feel that i have seen this thread now.
Everything started with my d855 with a boot loop issue. g3...
if i turned of my wifi and restarted. no issues. but at times, the software did not let me even turn it on. and actually i discovered a bug, which forces the phone not to turn on the wifi. and this only utlizes the CPU0.
i thought it was all heat related and i used SETCPU and thermalmod. actually thermal mode helped me a lot. after a week on only thermal mode things were GREAT!
then my very cheap termal paste dried out and phone rebooted it self..

So i spend a handful of 8 hours to use differnt roms etc. just like you none worked...
So i turned of 3rd and 4th cores. which lowered the temps amazingly... wifi works great but only once a day it restarts it self.

but if i dont turn off the cores DEFINITELY: OVER 60C OF CPU, IT BOOTLOOPS FOR SURE
maybe the heat is causing the chip's soldering to be non conducting..
the new chip is 6 dollars but i dont think my chip is faulty. anyhow i have sold my device showing the thermal problem it has...
if the buyer return the phone i will immediately put a little plastic on the chip...

and also WORTH MENTIONING!!!
https://i.redditmedia.com/3DreyLWj_jJgESk0pAdn1uE1EK_gcfA1g_ku-jDC12g.jpg?w=320&
i put some foils of aliminum and even after stabilizng the phone by turning off cores,
i pulled out the aliminums and phone did not even start. i was shocked and after re-replacing them phone was ok.

i thought aliminum did a great job. no, now i get it. it created a presure to chip lol


----------



## alper24 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi, I have the same issue and tried a lot of things in the first message.
Only difference I have, it is connecting sometimes for a few minutes and can get a normal mac address. but in 2-10 mins it losts connection. I couldn't find a meaningful relation/correlation between turning wifi on and anything. 
Do you think that all we have the same issue?
By the way I don't have a problem with BT. That is why I'm not sure if it is really about the hardware.


----------



## UbuRoy (Dec 14, 2016)

alper24 said:


> Hi, I have the same issue and tried a lot of things in the first message.
> Only difference I have, it is connecting sometimes for a few minutes and can get a normal mac address. but in 2-10 mins it losts connection. I couldn't find a meaningful relation/correlation between turning wifi on and anything.
> Do you think that all we have the same issue?
> By the way I don't have a problem with BT. That is why I'm not sure if it is really about the hardware.

Click to collapse



SAME Problem with my Samsung S5 since I flashed new 14.1 ROM. It's not the same problem as described here. Only the same symptons but NOT a hardware problem.


----------



## wilbert08 (Dec 15, 2016)

same problem with my unit LG G3 d855. i suspected that my abused used of data and too much gaming that heats up the unit looses solders of the IC/components. first issue i had was my memory card was not detectable by my unit. next to it is it shows that i dont have a simcard inserted. needs to restart the phone several times just to have a signal. now, my phone is always dropping signal and always have "no service". lastly, wifi wont turn on.. definitely will try some of the solutions here.. cheers to NimbleWeasel!


----------



## leconte112 (Dec 16, 2016)

I use an LG G3, boot-loop, high batt. loss, and dead wifi occurs after heavily hot use with pokemonGO.
I try almost everything in "Things that *DIDN'T* work" LOL.
---
I combined method 6a and heat gun (small diameter head for desoldering), heat for less than 1 minute and press against the wifi chip.
Now the problem seems solved. 
I guess this is also the root cause for 
1. boot loop (sometimes), 
and 
2. kworker/system draining high CPU & battery usage because the system is trying to turn on the wifi indefinitely.... 
...will update is any above issue show up again 

Thank you  NimbleWeasel!


----------



## javnix (Dec 19, 2016)

*Additional Information*



NimbleWeasel said:


> *6. LET'S GET SERIOUS!*
> If you are reading this, you either didn't read or you decided not to follow my most obvious advice in section 5. So be it. If you want to carry on from here, be sure to re-read my disclaimer at the top of my post.
> There are 3 DIY possible fixes for the WiFi problem - none is guaranteed. I will describe them from the most harmless to the most kamikaze/deadliest. All of them will require you to open your device; if you are not careful and damage any of the components inside, you will end up with a worse device than before - but hey, don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Once you are here that means you needed some extra help and you have agreed to the disclaimer found above. 
I have a Verizon LG G3 and notice that my wifi and Bluetooth weren't connecting, after doing some digging I found this thread and I used the steps found in 6a to fix my wifi and Bluetooth connectivity and also other issues I was having with my Verizon LG G3.
First problem I had was removing the metal covering that was protecting the wifi card.
I used this video ( h ttps :// w ww. youtube.com/watch?v=AWO9bJP1VrI) (remove the spaces out of the link) which showed me how to remove the metal covering and how  to put it back.
I used this image (h ttp :// w ww. myfixguide.com/manual/lg-g3-disassembly/) (remove the spaces out of the link) to find the wifi card so I knew where to put the tape.
Previously about a few months ago my Verizon LG G3 would constantly stop reading my SD Card and my Sim Card and I would have to restart my phone or manually remove and reinsert the Sim Card but the problem would only stop for a while.
Once I did anything that needed the SD Card then the SD Card would stop reading; if I did as much as going into the gallery while my SD Card was mounted the SD Card would unmount. 
What I did which actually stop this from happening was place some tape on the Qualcomm WTR1625L 2G,3G,4G RF Receiver found on this webpage (h ttp :// w ww.myfixguide.com/manual/lg-g3-disassembly/) ( remove the spaces out of the link ) ( if you have trouble seeing the number on the chip just shine some light on the board to help visibility)
After placing tape on the Receiver and the Wifi chip I closed up the phone and to my surprise 
The SD Card and Sim Card has stopped unmounting themselves and the wifi and Bluetooth are both working fine and the phone even cools down a bit faster.
It has only been a few hours since the issue has been resolved but so far so good, if anything changes and anyone is interested in a follow just ask.
I want to thank the person that did the original research to put all of this together so I could fix my phone and even add my experience and information


----------



## javnix (Dec 19, 2016)

*Additional help*



wilbert08 said:


> same problem with my unit LG G3 d855. i suspected that my abused used of data and too much gaming that heats up the unit looses solders of the IC/components. first issue i had was my memory card was not detectable by my unit. next to it is it shows that i dont have a simcard inserted. needs to restart the phone several times just to have a signal. now, my phone is always dropping signal and always have "no service". lastly, wifi wont turn on.. definitely will try some of the solutions here.. cheers to NimbleWeasel!

Click to collapse



Hey I was facing the same issue with my Verizon LG G3. 
I think it started to act up around the time I started playing PokemonGo  a lot more,
The SD Card would unmount and the Sim Card would would just stop reading by itself.
I posted a solution that worked for me on the thread you can check it out if you need it


----------



## wilbert08 (Dec 22, 2016)

javnix said:


> Once you are here that means you needed some extra help and you have agreed to the disclaimer found above.
> I have a Verizon LG G3 and notice that my wifi and Bluetooth weren't connecting, after doing some digging I found this thread and I used the steps found in 6a to fix my wifi and Bluetooth connectivity and also other issues I was having with my Verizon LG G3.
> First problem I had was removing the metal covering that was protecting the wifi card.
> I used this video ( h ttps :// w ww. youtube.com/watch?v=AWO9bJP1VrI) (remove the spaces out of the link) which showed me how to remove the metal covering and how  to put it back.
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried the solution of NimbleWeasel's posted video, last Monday night (putting a card beside the camera) it worked for the whole day but the error persist by Tuesday night. then back to the other solutions! now i tried the tape on the wifi chip plus the card beside the camera. a bit bulky on the back side, but as long it does the trick! hope this one holds up.. fingers crossed!


----------



## javnix (Dec 22, 2016)

*folow up*



wilbert08 said:


> i tried the solution of NimbleWeasel's posted video, last Monday night (putting a card beside the camera) it worked for the whole day but the error persist by Tuesday night. then back to the other solutions! now i tried the tape on the wifi chip plus the card beside the camera. a bit bulky on the back side, but as long it does the trick! hope this one holds up.. fingers crossed!

Click to collapse



Is it still working ?
any feedback ?


----------



## TheLeizerBone (Jan 6, 2017)

Tried the tape solution on my Nexus 5 and it didn't work
Now I have tried the heat solution - but with a hair dryer
I did it similar to the way the guy did in the video (I wrapped the motherboard with aluminum foil and meanwhile it seams to work! and it didn't even get that hot... I was really surprise actually!
Will update if it will stop working.
Thank you for the guide and the tips!


----------



## wilbert08 (Jan 17, 2017)

*follow up*



javnix said:


> Is it still working ?
> any feedback ?

Click to collapse



 my unit gave up on me...:crying: now thinking of the hot air solution before going to the extreme ... the "baking" BTW, how's your cp? how's your trick holds up?


----------



## d0nate110 (Feb 10, 2017)

*it works..some how...*



NimbleWeasel said:


> *6. LET'S GET SERIOUS!*
> If you are reading this, you either didn't read or you decided not to follow my most obvious advice in section 5. So be it. If you want to carry on from here, be sure to re-read my disclaimer at the top of my post.
> There are 3 DIY possible fixes for the WiFi problem - none is guaranteed. I will describe them from the most harmless to the most kamikaze/deadliest. All of them will require you to open your device; if you are not careful and damage any of the components inside, you will end up with a worse device than before - but hey, don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK ... I opened my phone (NEXUS 5) and just removed the metal housing over wifi chip. Then I just applied some credit card pieces and pressed chip with screws.  

It works...some how.. But for about 3-5 minutes and then it loses signal again. If I press with my thumb against screen, where the chip is, then it turns on again... 

It definitively a hardware problem !


----------



## gianfrinico (Feb 10, 2017)

d0nate110 said:


> OK ... I opened my phone (NEXUS 5) and just removed the metal housing over wifi chip. Then I just applied some credit card pieces and pressed chip with screws.
> 
> It works...some how.. But for about 3-5 minutes and then it loses signal again. If I press with my thumb against screen, where the chip is, then it turns on again...
> 
> It definitively a hardware problem !

Click to collapse



I performed the same procedure on lg g4 but before I warmed up the motherboard with the phone and my Wi-Fi its ok.


----------



## Tupturiusz (Mar 1, 2017)

*How can I locate the wi-fi chip on the motherboard?*

I've got LG l Fino and my wi-fi stpped working and now phone is crashing with android.process.acore error. Opened it up, but can't locate the wi-fi chip. Google doesn't help :/


----------



## rti85 (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you! It's work fine for me. (6a).


----------



## Ameer Mousavi (May 7, 2017)

Hi, I have the exact same problem with lg g3 d855 MM v30e. First unmounting sd card, then unmounting sim card and now wifi + bt and android os is draining my battery. I did every solution that mentioned in the first post but no success. I cannot even root this f***ing device in order to flash other rom.


----------



## NimbleWeasel (Aug 31, 2016)

*[Q&A] WiFi stuck on turning on; MAC 02:00:00:00:00:00; G2 G3 G4 G5 Nexus5 Nexus 7 etc*

Hi!
If you are reading this now, you are probably one of the unlucky fellows who's WiFi (and Bluetooth) stopped functioning, and if so, you are probably deperately searching for a solution/fix. I might have something for you, but first:

**** DISCLAIMER/WARNING ****
You yourself are exclusively responsible for whatever may (or may not) happen to your mobile device, to yourself or others. I am only giving hints/advices here that *MAY* help, but I will not take any responsability, nor will I provide any support, in absolutely *ANY CASE*, including, but not limited to: your problem not being solved or/and your mobile device becoming partially or completely broken. Let me be very clear: If you do anything to your device rendering it useless, destroying it, seriously or fataly injuring you or others, and then come blaming me or/and cry for help, I will point my index finger at you and laugh at you. Period.

_If you are a impatient person and want to get straight to the point, jump right to section 6._

*Table of Contents*
0. Foreword
1. Description of the problem
2. Urgent advice
3. Things that didn't work
4. There is little hope
5. My most obvious advice
6. LET'S GET SERIOUS!
6.a Sellotape / Scotch tape
6.b Refrigerator / Freezer
6.c Oven

*0. Foreword*
Two or three months ago, one fine morning, the WiFi/BT of my LG G2 suddenly stopped working. Initially I thought this would be only one stupid annoying minor thingy, that I’d be able to solve it fast. I was wrong.

*1. Description of the problem*
When turning on the WiFi, it would just stay in "Turning on..." forever. Similar thing for Bluetooth: It would stay on for a few seconds and then turn itself off again after. (But then, who needs Bluetooth anyway, WiFi ist probably 100 times more important...). I have thoroughly searched the internet, and I found quite some videos with exactly the same problem (remove the two blanks from the links to watch):
h ttps://w ww.youtube.com/watch?v=fRGnQz1zUmw
h ttps://w ww.youtube.com/watch?v=4W8YJMDFM88
h ttp://w ww.dailymotion.com/video/x2cuyjt_nexus-5-turning-wifi-on-frozen-problem_tech

*2. Urgent advice*
I want to prevent you from wasting countless hours searching for a solution - I wasted so much of my time already, no need for you to repeat that. Therefore: *Please* be aware that there is a _VERY HIGH PROBABILITY_ that this issue is being caused by a hardware defect. I can not speak for all devices of course, but keep in mind that the main reason I wasted so much time, was me beliving it was some software issue! See the next section for a glimpse of stuff I have tried without any success:

*3. Things that *DIDN'T* work*
01. Restarting WiFi/Bluetooth several times
02. Rebooting the phone
03. Turning airplane mode on/off several times
04. Slapping/hitting the phone (this was indeed suggested in a forum)
05. Using WiFi-Fixer apps
06. Resetting to factory settings
07. Upgrading to newest Android version
08. Fully drained the battery and left it uncharged for several hours
(Rooted the phone)
09. Deleting the /data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf
10. Deleting the whole /data/misc/wifi folder
11. Creating a file named ".bdaddr" in /persist/bluetooth containing a MAC-Address in hexadecimal format
12. Creating a file named ".macaddr" in /persist/wifi containing a MAC-Address in hexadecimal format
13. Flashing several custom ROMs to it (CyanogenMod, ParanoidAndroid, ...)
14. Going back to stock ROM
15. etc. etc. etc.
16. Several combinations and permutations of the above

*4. There is little hope*
Again, as the cause of the problem is most likely a hardware issue, I don't recommend going through all the steps as described in the previous section; however, though none of the steps worked for me, this doesn't mean that none won't work for you neither; you might be luckier than I was. In that case, enjoy your restored WiFi and be happy. 

*5. My most obvious advice*
You need to replace the motherboard (main board) of your device.
Honestly, if you can afford it and it doesn't cause too many inconveniences to you, you'll be better off by simply buying a new device. If you don't want to buy a new device, send it in for repairs. If you don't want to do that as well, you'll have to fallback to a DIY solution:
I. Buy a new main board for your device. Be careful to get exactly the right component for your specific model. If you dont find any shop selling those, there are plenty of individuals out there that own devices with broken displays. You dont need the displays, you need the motherboard. Buy one such broken device, and you'll have your main board replacement.
II. Replace your main board or let someone else do it for you

*Continues below.*


----------



## dough29 (May 15, 2017)

Hello !

My Nexus 5 died yesterday... WiFi was having trouble to connect or activate...

I never had it falling or what else... I'm sad this is an hardware issue, I tried everything (factory reset, ..., and so on, ...) there is nothing to do...

I'm going to sell the screen for spare and go for a new phone, really don't know what to go for now !


----------



## galonpzw (May 16, 2017)

After almost 2,5 year of using LG G3 i bought OnePlus3T and my old G3 gave to my bae - i'flashed her Fulmics 7.0 - After about.. 1day phone started rebooting, wifi started not working same as bluetooth - tried all stock roms - nope. Tried new battery nope - I saw that sometimes Wifi is working and i'm able to connect to my router and see couple of pages but then sudden reboot and wifi gone


----------



## Beoxoeb (May 22, 2017)

I think i fixed my LG G4 by removing the motherboard from the chasis to avoid damage to other sensitive components (like the camera, battery.. flex cables, conectors etc) and heating it using a hairdryer for 3 minutes at close distance, then i pressed very gently while still really hot the wifi/bluetooth/nfc chip using a toothpick for 30 seconds and seems to be working properly by now, you can find all the simplified diagrams of the motherboards on iFixit.com in order to know where you need to apply the heat + pressure tecnique


----------



## Velvet G (May 22, 2017)

Beoxoeb said:


> I think i fixed my LG G4 by removing the motherboard from the chasis to avoid damage to other sensitive components (like the camera, battery.. flex cables, conectors etc) and heating it using a hairdryer for 3 minutes at close distance, then i pressed very gently while still really hot the wifi/bluetooth/nfc chip using a toothpick for 30 seconds and seems to be working properly by now, you can find all the simplified diagrams of the motherboards on iFixit.com in order to know where you need to apply the heat + pressure tecnique

Click to collapse



This is what worked for me. Annoyed that I had wiped the device, etc when nothing else worked but this did. Quick repair resolved it but I also left a thin piece of plastic on top of the chip as well to make sure the damn thing never separates again. 

I LOVE this phone, but with the SD Card slot dying (friend had the exact same issue) now this, it's a little frustrating.


----------



## Beoxoeb (May 22, 2017)

Velvet G said:


> This is what worked for me. Annoyed that I had wiped the device, etc when nothing else worked but this did. Quick repair resolved it but I also left a thin piece of plastic on top of the chip as well to make sure the damn thing never separates again.
> 
> I LOVE this phone, but with the SD Card slot dying (friend had the exact same issue) now this, it's a little frustrating.

Click to collapse



I have an update, after heavy use (benchmarking) the phone SOC gains temperature and the problem reappears, i guess we need temperatures arround 230 Celsius (446 F) in order to fully melt the connections (the 100% pure non leaded tin starts to properly melt at this temperature) but im not sure if all the components on the board are able to take all this heat without being destroyed :/   i heard about using kitchen ovens but don´t trust the method at all because the poor temperature control this termostats have and i´m not sure about this but...what about all the heat in form on infrarred radiation the oven resistors emits? it may (not sure, just common sense) create zones near the surface hotter than the rest of the board, i guess if someone is willing to try it may be a good idea protecting the board from it using aluminium foil or something like that

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------

Velvet G, did the small plastic piece made any difference? is it still working on long term?


----------



## ricardo1998 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi users, had same problem on my redmi note 3 pro and solved it.
Teardown the phone and must disassemble logic board.
Looked for wi fi chip and cleaned it with especific product, then with heat gun you put some heat on chip, must be carefull or you will have a burned board. Sometimes this happens because phone dropped or overheating and solder may be broken.
Try your luck.
Enjoy


Enviado do meu P9000 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lilien (Jul 8, 2017)

Just for the statistics,  I have this problem with a 2 months old Moto Z.


----------



## xenotic (Jul 17, 2017)

*How to disable the processes that try to access the wifi in android lollipop LG g3*
system draining high CPU & battery usage because the system is trying to turn on the wifi indefinitely


----------



## Trinytix (Jul 18, 2017)

I have the exact same problem on my Moto X Force ;(
It happen after flashing the original stock firmware...
I have try to flash every rom possible, same bug


----------



## CrimsonSaber5G (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi, I have an LG V10, and I tried to do the pressure chip method, the freezer method, and no luck. I was wondering how should I approach the heating method using a blow dryer.


----------



## olejonbj (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi. I have gotten the same problem after 4 years. After removing the metal cover above the Wi-Fi chip, there is a metal "bridge" going over the Wi-Fi chip with a circle in the middle which iFixit has just CUT OFF it seems here.

So my question is, is that bridge of importance? I guess it is. I tried the tape solution and it worked, but dropped out after a few minutes. Physically adding pressure when the phone was on actually made it work again, so it is hot-pluggable.

So added more tape and it worked perfectly, BUT this time too much so that the vibration motor on the main back panel could not get contact, and also a very big bump (too much tape). So I started from scratch, making it more perfect (previous times was more to test). But now it does not work no matter what.

I have a few questions:


Does the "metal bridge" with a circle in the middle do anything? I guess so, so pressure on that should be enough no?
Does the metal case surrounding the chip serve for anything, or is it just there for physical protection? Because it is really easy to bend the whole thing or a little "tooth" and if it has to be put perfectly back on it is hard. If it is only there for protection it should make testing a lot easier no?
Maybe all of my pressuring has made the chip disconnect, so I am wondering if anyone has had success with the oven solution? And have anyone tried it and destroyed the whole thing?

Thanks!

(My phone is still under warranty, 5 years, by law for consumer electronics in my country to avoid planned obsolescence, but I'm in another country now. Otherwise I could just go to any shop that sells LG devices and tell them to send it to free repair. Flashing custom ROMs, opening, humidity etc doesn't break the warranty, in that case they have to prove that it is the reason, with videos, photos, or technical data. If it's my fault I will have to pay for their time, yes, but if they have a motherboard lying around or easy to get it is less work than to prove it is my fault so...


----------



## olejonbj (Aug 17, 2017)

olejonbj said:


> Hi. I have gotten the same problem after 4 years. After removing the metal cover above the Wi-Fi chip, there is a metal "bridge" going over the Wi-Fi chip with a circle in the middle which iFixit has just CUT OFF it seems here.
> 
> So my question is, is that bridge of importance? I guess it is. I tried the tape solution and it worked, but dropped out after a few minutes. Physically adding pressure when the phone was on actually made it work again, so it is hot-pluggable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I managed to get it working again...! I used the oven solution (last resort!), probably using the hairdryer solution someone has posted in the thread is safer. My oven thermostat does not currently work (says 50 celsius no matter what), so goes to maximum, which I noticed when it got really hot and I put a baking paper in and it catched fire immediately  . So I used common sense instead, and since I know that that particular baking paper can tolerate 220 celsius and starts to turn brown at about 200, I kept the door open for a while, put 3 layers of (white) baking paper below and above the Motherboard (reflects heat) on a grill plate and checked regularly just touching the Motherboard and moving it around to one part not be on the same please on the grill plate at all times.

Afterwards I removed the metal case around the Wi-Fi chip, pressed the circle metal piece over the Wi-Fi chip down with a flat tool for 30 seconds as suggested by the hairdryer solution, then put 2 pieces of transparent Scotch tape covering the empty space under the metal case, but not its borders, put the metal case back on, put a piece of carton from a contact card on top of the metal case and put a piece of Scotch tape over it to keep it in place.

Before one has to remove the SIM card holder, disconnect everything from the Motherboard, the 2 antennae cables, the camera cable, the 2 battery cables (to remove the battery which is glued on but can easily be removed with just a little force). When putting the Motherboard back on make sure to put it on so that the power button is in the right place (slide it in from the side is what I did), and that the camera cable is sticking up through the hole so you can connect it, and make sure the proximity/light sensor is in place before pushing it down (I did not disconnect it before putting it in the oven, probably a good idea, but it works fine!). Screw the Motherboard lid well on and then the main back lid. If the vibration does not work, push down where the circle is when the lid is off (more or less 0,5 cm top-left of the S in nexus on the back lid and you should hear a click sound, then there is contact, if not, you may have used too much tape or something and it is impossible to get contact, so you have Wi-Fi but no vibration, opening it again and starting over get you back to start in my exprience so be careful).

It is the first time I have disassembled my Nexus 5 completely, and as the thread suggests even just removing and/or replacing the battery can fix it. I do not know exactly what fixed it. Maybe it will stop working again.

Could not avoid to lose some black plastic parts during this whole operation (opening the phone many times), like a few pieces of the teeth that keep the lid on (but enough are left) etc. A little to eager with the sharper tools, but the only visible thing from the outside is 50 % of the plastic piece above the SIM card slot missing.


----------



## olejonbj (Aug 19, 2017)

Just reporting in. Wi-Fi still working. Oven solution is great if tape solution isn't enough or doesn't last.


----------



## nicholes (Aug 21, 2017)

This may help


----------



## WanderingCat456 (Sep 3, 2017)

Awesome! thanks! It worked!!!

Took me ~2 to 3 hours, not too bad! Using it for a couple hours now, so far so good!


----------



## ravichaudhary133 (Sep 16, 2017)

ricardo1998 said:


> Hi users, had same problem on my redmi note 3 pro and solved it.
> Teardown the phone and must disassemble logic board.
> Looked for wi fi chip and cleaned it with especific product, then with heat gun you put some heat on chip, must be carefull or you will have a burned board. Sometimes this happens because phone dropped or overheating and solder may be broken.
> Try your luck.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please upload a video on how you did it? I am telling you it will be of great help for redmi note 3 users. I m also having same problem but do not know where the wifi chip is on the board and how you did it. 
Pls help


----------



## FreeInfo (Sep 22, 2017)

Thank you NimbleWeasel for your post.  A lot of valuable information. I had the same issue with my G3 and based on the information I did not believe it was a software issue as the problem happened suddenly and resetting the unit did not solve the problem. The video posted used a credit card cut-out to press the Wi-FI chip on the circuit board. I found that using Post-It notes worked better as they already have a sticky side to them to help keep them in place. I used 15 of them and cut them to size. Opening the case and identifying the wireless chip was the issue but there are plenty of videos on-line for that. I recommend against the scotch tape as heat will affect the adhesive property. As for the oven solution I did not have the courage to try it because if it did not work the motherboard would be useless. Anyway talked too much. Thanks again. Cheers
FreeInfo.


----------



## workeplaysolution (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi users,
I have a LG G3 and recently I used the tape method of pressing the wifi IC against the motherboard. It was fine, but after a few days things got worse. The phone started to reset continuously, produce a lot of heat and consume battery really fast.
Then I went for the final measure, the baking method.
First I tried to hold a soldering iron close to the board, but it wasn't enough. Then I used a heat gun for about 1 min at 250ºC, gently pressing the IC. I let it cool for a while and before closing it, I put a piece of thermal pad between the IC and the lid.
It works fine, but I have the feeling that the battery still running low really fast.


----------



## nameassassin (Oct 21, 2017)

*Great post. Everyone reading, highly recommended not to go for OneAssist insurance, t*

Great post. Everyone reading, highly recommended not to go for OneAssist insurance, these guys ruined my device.


----------



## cayoga (Oct 24, 2017)

mine's LG-D858HK.. in a long time ago, i got bootloop, i replace old battery with new original one.. and it works..
now i have issue with on and off and on and off and on, wifi.. and i replace original battery with aftermarket battery, and also it works..

is it original battery LG have a problem with the vendor/fabrication..?


----------



## NimbleWeasel (Aug 31, 2016)

*[Q&A] WiFi stuck on turning on; MAC 02:00:00:00:00:00; G2 G3 G4 G5 Nexus5 Nexus 7 etc*

Hi!
If you are reading this now, you are probably one of the unlucky fellows who's WiFi (and Bluetooth) stopped functioning, and if so, you are probably deperately searching for a solution/fix. I might have something for you, but first:

**** DISCLAIMER/WARNING ****
You yourself are exclusively responsible for whatever may (or may not) happen to your mobile device, to yourself or others. I am only giving hints/advices here that *MAY* help, but I will not take any responsability, nor will I provide any support, in absolutely *ANY CASE*, including, but not limited to: your problem not being solved or/and your mobile device becoming partially or completely broken. Let me be very clear: If you do anything to your device rendering it useless, destroying it, seriously or fataly injuring you or others, and then come blaming me or/and cry for help, I will point my index finger at you and laugh at you. Period.

_If you are a impatient person and want to get straight to the point, jump right to section 6._

*Table of Contents*
0. Foreword
1. Description of the problem
2. Urgent advice
3. Things that didn't work
4. There is little hope
5. My most obvious advice
6. LET'S GET SERIOUS!
6.a Sellotape / Scotch tape
6.b Refrigerator / Freezer
6.c Oven

*0. Foreword*
Two or three months ago, one fine morning, the WiFi/BT of my LG G2 suddenly stopped working. Initially I thought this would be only one stupid annoying minor thingy, that I’d be able to solve it fast. I was wrong.

*1. Description of the problem*
When turning on the WiFi, it would just stay in "Turning on..." forever. Similar thing for Bluetooth: It would stay on for a few seconds and then turn itself off again after. (But then, who needs Bluetooth anyway, WiFi ist probably 100 times more important...). I have thoroughly searched the internet, and I found quite some videos with exactly the same problem (remove the two blanks from the links to watch):
h ttps://w ww.youtube.com/watch?v=fRGnQz1zUmw
h ttps://w ww.youtube.com/watch?v=4W8YJMDFM88
h ttp://w ww.dailymotion.com/video/x2cuyjt_nexus-5-turning-wifi-on-frozen-problem_tech

*2. Urgent advice*
I want to prevent you from wasting countless hours searching for a solution - I wasted so much of my time already, no need for you to repeat that. Therefore: *Please* be aware that there is a _VERY HIGH PROBABILITY_ that this issue is being caused by a hardware defect. I can not speak for all devices of course, but keep in mind that the main reason I wasted so much time, was me beliving it was some software issue! See the next section for a glimpse of stuff I have tried without any success:

*3. Things that *DIDN'T* work*
01. Restarting WiFi/Bluetooth several times
02. Rebooting the phone
03. Turning airplane mode on/off several times
04. Slapping/hitting the phone (this was indeed suggested in a forum)
05. Using WiFi-Fixer apps
06. Resetting to factory settings
07. Upgrading to newest Android version
08. Fully drained the battery and left it uncharged for several hours
(Rooted the phone)
09. Deleting the /data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf
10. Deleting the whole /data/misc/wifi folder
11. Creating a file named ".bdaddr" in /persist/bluetooth containing a MAC-Address in hexadecimal format
12. Creating a file named ".macaddr" in /persist/wifi containing a MAC-Address in hexadecimal format
13. Flashing several custom ROMs to it (CyanogenMod, ParanoidAndroid, ...)
14. Going back to stock ROM
15. etc. etc. etc.
16. Several combinations and permutations of the above

*4. There is little hope*
Again, as the cause of the problem is most likely a hardware issue, I don't recommend going through all the steps as described in the previous section; however, though none of the steps worked for me, this doesn't mean that none won't work for you neither; you might be luckier than I was. In that case, enjoy your restored WiFi and be happy. 

*5. My most obvious advice*
You need to replace the motherboard (main board) of your device.
Honestly, if you can afford it and it doesn't cause too many inconveniences to you, you'll be better off by simply buying a new device. If you don't want to buy a new device, send it in for repairs. If you don't want to do that as well, you'll have to fallback to a DIY solution:
I. Buy a new main board for your device. Be careful to get exactly the right component for your specific model. If you dont find any shop selling those, there are plenty of individuals out there that own devices with broken displays. You dont need the displays, you need the motherboard. Buy one such broken device, and you'll have your main board replacement.
II. Replace your main board or let someone else do it for you

*Continues below.*


----------



## blackclaw (Nov 5, 2017)

It is really amazing!!! When I put my phone to refrigator, my wifi problem is fixed! It is working now  You people are really nutz and clever. Thank you so much


----------



## oleg77 (Dec 6, 2017)

@blackclaw : Hi. How long did it work after the fridge episode ?


----------



## DROIDLG (Apr 3, 2018)

Recently also having problems getting wifi to work on my G2. 

I also read that somewhere the solder balls does not start to melt at around 216 deg Celcius but somehow the heating process makes the wifi chip work again. I would treat this as temporary repair as what I understand is the fix may or may not be permanent.

With the extracted mainboard I heated up the wifi chip with hairdryer for few minutes then insert a thin plastic to cover the wifi chip just enough to give it pressure when reinstalling the wifi metal plate and screw the mainboard back into the phone.

So far with the heating and plastic sheet combo the wifi works fine for now running LOS14 28/3 nightly.


----------



## adnanjabbar (Apr 17, 2018)

My chip was faulty and after everything we lifted it up to get an alternative. now I am stuck because I have no replacement chip and dont even know what to do with this chip now. The WiFi IC Chip is short.











---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------

Phone is Google Pixel 128 GB


----------



## LCBXX (Sep 11, 2018)

This thread is Godsend, thank you.  Pity that it points to something I was hoping was not the case: a hardware issue.


----------



## JohnDasher97 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi, i will try the tape option to see if it fix something, im from argentina and the boards that i can get here are for lg g5 h850 but i have the h860 did u know if i can use the h850 board as replacement for mi h860?


----------



## kashinath (Oct 3, 2018)

ricardo1998 said:


> Hi users, had same problem on my redmi note 3 pro and solved it.
> Teardown the phone and must disassemble logic board.
> Looked for wi fi chip and cleaned it with especific product, then with heat gun you put some heat on chip, must be carefull or you will have a burned board. Sometimes this happens because phone dropped or overheating and solder may be broken.
> Try your luck.
> ...

Click to collapse



Was bluetooth working or it was also faulty ?


----------

